# apprenticeship ranking



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

New to the forum and have a general question. I have taken aptitude test, had the interview and received a score of 82.00. From what I hear they only do interviews once a year and take in one class a year. I called the JATC and was told that I rank 5th on the list. This is in the local 252 in Ann Arbor, Mi. From what I understand if they take 4 apprentices I am out any more than five I am in? I wont get an official letter in regards to this for another few weeks or so. Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a great Local. But if your number is 5...it's 5. Usually Local's take in a few alternates in case some drop out or others refuse. But yes...that's how it works. In NYC we take in 250 Apprentices every 6 months. out of that number, there are some that drop out, or have problems and are thrown out. When that happens, they take in X number to replace those who were ejected or walked away. 

So, if you're 5...and they want 4...yeah...you're on the "LIST".

Good luck.


----------



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey thanks,
I have a few friends that have been in it for some time. I'm looking forward to the opportunity. Fingers crossed and wait for the next letter. I have heard that they may be taking in 9 or more but at this point it's mostly speculation.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Sit, go to church, whatever..keep your fingers crossed. It's a great place to work. I go there each summer to train NJATC Instructors.


----------



## bellison80 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, will do.


----------

